
How to green the world's deserts and reverse climate change - spatten
http://www.ted.com/talks/allan_savory_how_to_green_the_world_s_deserts_and_reverse_climate_change.html
======
spatten
This turned out to be a very interesting talk. The speaker set off my BS
detector at the beginning with all of his grandiose statements, but the images
near the end of the talk seem to prove him right.

I'd love to hear more about this. Anyone have any more information on this
guy?

